# Spice Grinders



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 11, 2005)

New to this forum but not to Q.  I like this forum so far.  Anyways, does anyone have any advice or experience, good ones) with spice grinders?  I have a few and like my Kitchen Aid one but I think I burned up the motor.  I also have a Black & Decker burr grinder but it is way too inconsistant of a grind...nice granules to almost a powder.  Burned up a braun too.  At this point...cost is not an object.  Like anything else that pisses you off to no end...if you can find something that does what you want and is good quality, you are willing to pay a premium for it.  Seems like those items are getting fewer and futher...


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry Uncle Bubba,
I've got a braun and it works okay.  But you've already killed one of those.  Not being a  BBQ competitor, I'm sure I don't use mine as often as you do.

Have you looked at the new KitchenAide grinders.  They 'look' robust.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Well there's always a mortar and pestle....!



Mortar and pestle work great for small amounts!  My God if you have alot to do it would take a week!  I have a Braun too, but haven't burnt it up yet!


----------



## ROB O (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the post.

I know I need to do something but keep putting it off.

Potential group buy perhaps?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Uncle Bubba, if that is your _real_ name, I just put mine on the driveway and roll over em with the car a couple hundred times!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you use those fuzzy willow droppings that were all over your drive?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

They're great in rice dishes!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

My PBS quit carrying Raichlen and picked up Lampe's BBQ America.
Why can't I have both?!?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the chicks on "Everyday Cooking" are HOT!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Woodbreath, you should have Giada's valentine show today.  She was finally showing some cleavage.  Then her "sweetheat" showed up...what a dork!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Cap'n, trying to stay away from the food channel this week. I gave up chocolate for lent (not a Catholic, but wife and kids are, thought I'd give something up for character building excercize!), and this is "Chocolate Week or something!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

lol...every day when I get home I go to Food Network and browse ahead on the schedule (I've got that digital cable thingy.)  Then I set to record any show I want to see.  

  Today, NOTHING!  It's all sweetheat valentiney things.  I don't eat any desserts, believe or not (saving room for meat and beer).

  Guess I'll actually have to strike a match instead of watching tv.


----------



## K Kruger (Feb 17, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> ..if you can find something that does what you want and is good quality, you are willing to pay a premium for it. ...



I use a Krups for small quantities and a Solis Maestro for larger amounts, or for when I need an extremely fine powder.  I have a Solis as well for coffee beans--great for an espresso or Turkish grind. Solises run around $130. However, if you're interested in the Solis, spend $20 more and get the new Maestro Plus. It'll be my next coffee grinder. There is a greater range of grinds and more fine-tuning capabilities (essential for various coffee grinds; handy for spices). Various places carry them but I like 1stincoffee.com--good customer service.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> jshively said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what you call _little Jeff_... your Tivo.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2005)

fftop:


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

I was waiting for that.8)   It's been off topic for a long time.   :roll: 

You got some kind of vendetta for me boy.  Why'd ya go going _Off Topic_ on me.
You want to take this outside?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2005)

Just luck o' the draw!


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Delete me.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2005)

Stop it!


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

No... I really meant for you to delete my posts.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2005)

If we get back on track...then no need!  Cool man


----------



## Cookerme (Mar 10, 2005)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> I use a Krups for small quantities and a Solis Maestro for larger amounts, or for when I need an extremely fine powder.  I have a Solis as well for coffee beans--great for an espresso or Turkish grind. Solises run around $130. However, if you're interested in the Solis, spend $20 more and get the new Maestro Plus. It'll be my next coffee grinder. There is a greater range of grinds and more fine-tuning capabilities (essential for various coffee grinds; handy for spices). Various places carry them but I like 1stincoffee.com--good customer service.



Kruger i just returned a Solis Maestro Plus,couldn't even grind coffee
properly,after reading great reviews i was really dissapointed with the consistency of the grinds,you think it was a fluke? and i should pick up another?


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow. I certainly hope it was a fluke. I've never had trouble with my Maestros and they both get heavy use. The one I use for coffee still gives me a fine espresso grind in the afternoon and a grind for drip in the morning; I don't clean the burrs as often as I perhaps should, and I've had it a long time.  I sure hope their quality hasn't gone down the tubes in the interim. Whether or not you should try another is up to you, of course--I probably would. If you do, let me know what happens.


----------



## Cookerme (Mar 15, 2005)

Will do,when i do.


----------

